# Upgrading canbus on mk5 golf?



## fazmufc (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi all,
Just wanted to ask i got a mk6 stereo in a mk5 golf and i found out it has been draining my battery.
I am really new to using vag com and was wondering how can i resolve this problem. I been told I must upgrade the canbus but how can this be done? 
thanks


----------



## fazmufc (Dec 30, 2009)

I phoned up the garage and he goes i need to bring in a mk6 golf to the garage with my car, so he can get the data?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Upgrading canbus on mk5 golf? (fazmufc)*

How old is the Mk.5? It's possible that upgrading the Gateway to a current one might solve the problem. Post a complete scan please.
-Uwe-


----------



## fazmufc (Dec 30, 2009)

Complete scan? Sorry mate i am totally novice any information you can tell me








The MK5 is a GT TDI 2004. Its 2 litre and i been told the stereo is from a MK6.


----------



## fazmufc (Dec 30, 2009)

The thing is i dont have the old stereo to get the coding from, if its to upgrade the gateway. I read somewhere you need to have the old recode to match the new one, is that correct? My stereo is a RCD 310 which is from a mk6 golf.
If it is there any way around it or another way to update it using the vag com?


_Modified by fazmufc at 4:51 PM 12-30-2009_


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (fazmufc)*

Uwe was referring to an auto scan (with VCDS) as described here:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/autoscan.html

This will show us your vehicle configuration.


----------



## fazmufc (Dec 30, 2009)

oh i see, once you have this information, what can be done? 
Sorry for acting like a total novice, just really not familiar with this problem after hearing a few suggestions on how to resolve it. 
Thank you


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (fazmufc)*

The autoscan will identify all the electronic modules in the vehicle. With that information, those in the know may be able to make a suggestion. At the moment, their magic Ouiji board is not giving a clue as to what equipment and revision your car has. Only a VCDS(VAG-COM) autoscan will give that information. 
And you are aware that you are asking these questions in the VCDS(VAG-COM) diagnostic forum? The rules at the top of the forum specifically call for the poster to supply such information so the community might be able to help you. The community cannot help you without proper information. Make sense?


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Read this if u talking about RNS 510 
http://www.my-gti.com/1101/upg...issue


----------

